# Dadant is running low....



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I was at Dadant Paris yesterday. They are out of a lot of stock. They are down to economy grade on medium boxes and mixed economy/commercial on medium frames. About the same on deeps, but they do a few selects in deep boxes.


----------

